# Seguro Popular doesn't exist in Mexico according to this article



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://news.yahoo.com/mexican-pres...vbXVuBGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--

" Mexico already has one system for private-sector workers whose employers contribute health insurance payments, and another system for government employees.

Farmers, the self-employed and street vendors fall outside those plans.

"More than half the population has no health insurance," Lopez Obrador said. "So this program is for them. It is for everybody, but the emphasis is to care for those with no insurance, the poorest people." "


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/mexican-pres...vbXVuBGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> " Mexico already has one system for private-sector workers whose employers contribute health insurance payments, and another system for government employees.
> 
> ...


His plan is to improve Seguro Popular, not ignore it.
https://www.gob.mx/salud|seguropopu...ansicion-en-el-seguro-popular-184181?idiom=es
Not sure why it wasn't mentioned in the Yahoo article.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> His plan is to improve Seguro Popular, not ignore it.
> https://www.gob.mx/salud|seguropopu...ansicion-en-el-seguro-popular-184181?idiom=es
> Not sure why it wasn't mentioned in the Yahoo article.



Or maybe he is replacing it.
https://www.proceso.com.mx/563939/a...r-piden-investigar-desvios-por-88-mil-405-mdp
Semantics, I guess.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/mexican-pres...vbXVuBGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--
> 
> " Mexico already has one system for private-sector workers whose employers contribute health insurance payments, and another system for government employees.
> 
> ...


The article does mention a "patchwork of state and local clinics", which serves those "not covered by federal health insurance programs". These seems to refer obliquely to Seguro Popular.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The problems is that those rural places are underfunded and you need to go to a city for tests, x-rays. decent doctors etc..May people end up going to curanderos.n I took a kid who was ejected from a friend´s pick up as the truck turned over, there was nothing where the accident happened but alcohol called px.. then 3 hours from there was a clinic, no X-rays and no ambulance to go to San Cristobal...The clinic was newish and did not look bad but it had very little to offer.. They do need to merge the health systems and improve the quality of the care .
Another time when I took a woman in pain at another clinic.. we were told to go to the SP clinic of the village, the woman refused because they had no medecine, then a doctor examined her and asked her on a scale of 1 to 10 how does it hurt, she said 10 every time so he said, you are lying, tomorrow go to a specialist in San Cristobal .. The next day they removed her gallbladder in San Cristobal.. and that was an equally scary place where they send you home the next day, pain or no pain , medecine or no medecine..


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

From the speech given on the 14th;
AMLO announces new integrated health system; Seguro Popular to be replaced
Management of health care services will be transferred from states to federal government
Friday, December 14, 2018 

President López Obrador has announced a new integrated federal health system that will incorporate all of Mexico’s states within two years.

The president told reporters at his daily press conference today that eight states will be added to the new federally-operated system every six months.

The first to be included will be Guerrero, Oaxaca, Chiapas, Veracruz, Tabasco, Yucatán, Quintana Roo and Campeche.

The president said the public health system as it is currently organized, with federal and state authorities offering separate services, is not working and that his plan will fix it.

“The agreement means that the states will transfer [management] of their health care services to the federal government, which will be in charge of the whole health system,” López Obrador said.

Health funding currently allocated to state governments will instead be used by the federal government, he added, explaining that a constitutional reform would allow that to occur.

The leftist president, who has promised to create a universal and free health care system such as those in Canada and Europe, said the federal government has a budget of 90 billion pesos (US $4.5 billion) to create the system and that 25 billion additional pesos will be allocated to implementing it in the first eight states.

López Obrador also said that the Seguro Popular health care program – which offers free health care services to people with no other insurance – will be replaced by a new scheme.

“It’s obvious that it hasn’t worked, it’s not insurance and it’s not popular. It’s going to be replaced by a public health system that guarantees quality medical care and free medication,” he said.

The president will officially present his federal health plan at an event in Mérida, Yucatán, later today.

Source: El Financiero (sp)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> From the speech given on the 14th;
> AMLO announces new integrated health system; Seguro Popular to be replaced
> Management of health care services will be transferred from states to federal government
> Friday, December 14, 2018
> ...


This sounds great. Where will the money come from to pay for it?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

He is starting with the southern states so future wll tell if he has enough money to expand later on..


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> This sounds great. Where will the money come from to pay for it?


sounds like the leftist little twit that is coming into the House.
For anyone that thinks this is going to be a 'good' health care system, Just look at the U.K. and Canada and how long it takes to get anything done and WHO gets to get things done!
And again. Who is going to pay for it?


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

AMLO has said he will fund the health insurance ( and many other things) by reducing waste and corruption. Can anyone give me an example of a country where that was successful? Pipe dreams.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

oesgwynedd said:


> sounds like the leftist little twit that is coming into the House.
> For anyone that thinks this is going to be a 'good' health care system, Just look at the U.K. and Canada and how long it takes to get anything done and WHO gets to get things done!
> And again. Who is going to pay for it?


I know this thread is about health care in Mexico, but being both a doctor and a patient in the Canadian health care system (Ontario), I have to respond to this. One of the good things in the Canadian system, in my opinion, is the fact that if something is truly urgent (e.g. heart attack, stroke, pneumonia, etc) you will get immediate care, even if it means someone else has to wait a little longer. Essentially it’s a triage system. And in terms of the “who” gets to get things done, fortunately we have not moved to a two-tier system. So you can get that hip replacement done regardless of “who” you are or how much money you have. 

Another thing I believe we do pretty darn well is preventive care. It’s not perfect, but at least in Ontario, it is a good health care system, and I certainly would rather be both a doctor and a patient here than in our neighbour to the south. (And I know what I’m talking about, as I have family in the States, including doctors.) In terms of who pays for it, we all do through our taxes. And as a single-payer system, Canadian health care ends up being much more cost-effective than in the US.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They have a triage system in France too , it can be frustrating but it works.. Also in France if you want to you can go to a private clinic and the SS will only pay what they pay in the public system and you have to put up the difference..so de facto there is a 2 tier system because f you have the money you pay the extra for faster care. The top doctors work for the public system and many of them have a private practice as well.. 
In Mexico there is a huge difference between the care of more affluent states and the poorer states. It will take a long time before the poorer states get similar care as the patients of more affluent states so if the priorty is on the poorer indigenous states do not expect a whole lot than what ther eis no in wealthier states. Corruption is not gong to disappear , it may go down but do not expect miracles ..politicians are in for the money for the most part so good luck on them changing quickly.


----------

